# سنة سعيدة



## My Rock (1 يناير 2007)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع

ها هي منتديات الكنيسة تحظى بشرف و بركة احياء و ضم فعاليات شهر الاعياد و السنة الجديدة للمرة الثانية
ذاكرين فيها السنة السابقة متجددين في هذه السنة حاسبين اضعاف ثمار السنة التي فاتت

بحسب التقويم الميلادي هذا هو اليوم الاول من سنة 2007
الذي نصلي فيه اجمع ان تكون سنة بركات و افراح و ثمار الروح القدس فينا معكوسة في المنتدى و مشاركاتنا
ليكن هذا اليوم يوم مراجعة لما قد اخطأنا فيه في السنة السابقة مصلين ان يعطينا الرب حكمة و قوة و بركة لنكون سالكين بحسب مشيئته هو
و لنكن مجاوبين محاورين مناقشين بأسلوب المسيح عندما ناقش و حاور الفريسيين و كبار رجال الدين اليهودي 

ايضا لنذكر المنتدى في صلاتنا, ان الرب يحميه و يسود فيه و في كل موضوع و رد و عضو و مشرف

سنة سعيد للجميع
و سلام و نعمة و بركة رب المجد معكم ​


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*امييييييييييين*
*يارب تكون سنه سعيدة على الكـــــــــــــــــــل*
*وكل واحد يحقق احلامه*
*ونكون كلنا فى طاعه المسيح فادينا*
*ونسمع وننفذ لوصايا ابونا السماوى*
*ويكون معنا ومع كل اعضاء المنتدى*
*وينمى المنتدى ويساعد المشرفين والاعضاء*
*باركنا يايسوع*
*امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يناير 2007)

*امين *

*وكل سنة وكل اخواتنا الاعضاء والمشرفين والزوار والمحاورين بخير وسلامة وربنا يبارك كل من تعب لاجل ان يري منتدي الكنيسة العربية عام 2007*

*happy new year*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (1 يناير 2007)

*happy new year 2007
كل سنه والمنتدى وكلنا بخير وسعاده ويارب تكون سنه حلوه من غير ألم ولا حزن ​*


----------



## رافت عجايبى (1 يناير 2007)

كل عام وجميعكم بخير وبركة وسلام بمناسبة العام الميلادى الجديد ونرجوا من الرب يسوع ان يكون هذا العام عام سعيد عتى جميع اعضاء المنتدى خاصة وعلى جميع الشعوب عامة فى رعاية رب المجد يسوع المسيح   امين+++


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخير .. واتمنى ان فى بداية هذا العام الجديد تسود المحبة بين الاعضاء والمشرفين وجميع الموجودين فى هذا المنتدى المبارك ... وهذا اعتذار منى للاخوة المشرفين بخصوص الموضوع الذى انشاءتة بقسم المرئيات حتى نبتدأ سنة بها تسامح ومحبة .. وارجو ايضا من المشرفين ان يكون لديهم سعة الصدر والتحمل والتوجية بالحكمة وليس التحدى ..


----------



## ammar2002 (1 يناير 2007)

كل عام وجميعكم بخير وبركة وسلام 
بداية سنة سعيدةو عيد مبارك على الجميع


----------



## kitty_laskary (1 يناير 2007)

كل سنه وانتو طيبين 
ويارب 2007 تكون احلى من 2006 .
وربنا يباركنا كلنا ونحقق كل اللى نتمناه .
صلولى كتير.
كاترين


----------



## Ramsis (1 يناير 2007)

God bless all the christians in all the world


----------



## فادية (1 يناير 2007)

امين يا رب 
سنه مباركه وسعيدة لكم جميعا احبائي 
ولتفض فيها علينا جميعا مراحم ونعمه الرب العلي 
ولنصلي رافعين ايدينا الى المسيح الحي اله الكون ان يجعل سلامه الابدي يسود في كل العالم 
سنه سعيدة للجميع


----------



## adel baket (1 يناير 2007)

:yaka: كل سنه وكل الاخوه فى المنتدى بخير وصحه ويارب تكون سنه خير ومحبه وبركه 2007 عام سعيد  وشكرا لكل من يشارك فى فعل خير:yaka:


----------



## meraaa (1 يناير 2007)

_كل سنه وكل المنتدى والاعضاء والمشرفين وكل الناس طيبين وياااااااااارب سنه رائعه عليكوا وكلوا يحب بعض ومحدش يشيل من حد والافراح تدخل بيتكم وماتسبهاش ابدا يارب ويفضل المنتدى بالجمال ده واحلى يارب .. ربنا يباركنا كلنا يارب
:11_1_211v: :36_3_22: :Flower: _


----------



## meraaa (1 يناير 2007)

_كل سنه وامنتدى كله طيب وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين طيبين ويااااااااارب تبقه سنه رائعه على الناس كلها والفرح يدخل كل بيت ومايسبهوش يارب ويفضل المنتدى بالجمال ده واحلى ياااااااارب... ربنا يباركنا كلنا
:11_1_211v: :36_3_22: :smil11: :961gn: :36_3_17: _


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

يارب تكون سنه سعيد واحنا مع فادينا الرب يسوع ويارب كل واحد يتمنى حاجه يحققها باذن الله وتكون السنه دى اجمل من سنين كتير عدت علينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 يناير 2007)

*أمييييييييين

كل سنة و أنتم طيبين 

عام سعيد عليكم كلكم

و يارب فى السنة الجديدة تتحقق كل أمانيكم

و يا رب دايمآ فى عشرة مع الرب يسوع

و للمنتدى اتمنالة النجاح أكتر و أكتر و اتمنى يسبب بركة للجميع و يكون سبب خلاص لنفوس كتير

و عيد ميلاد مجيد على الجميع ​*


----------



## +++حنين+++ (1 يناير 2007)

*كل عام والجميع بخير 
وياريت فعلا نبتدى السنه بلمحبه للجميع من قلوبنا
وندع الله يسود على كل حياتنا ويكون هو المؤثر الواحيد عليهم
ويكون هو الحب الكبير داخل قلوبنا وحياتنا

امـــــــيـــــــــــــن

+++ حنين +++*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2007)

*أميـــــــــــــــــن*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااااي حبيبي ماي روك*




My Rock قال:


> سلام المسيح مع الجميع​
> 
> 
> ها هي منتديات الكنيسة تحظى بشرف و بركة احياء و ضم فعاليات شهر الاعياد و السنة الجديدة للمرة الثانية
> ...


 
*أمين *​ 
*وبمعونتك أنت يا ربي سنكون كما تريد*
*فعلة قليليون أينعم *
*ولكن ثمرنا سوف يذيد يوماً بعد يوم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## gadalla (2 يناير 2007)

مع دقات الساعة 12 ليلا ودعنا عام مضى واستقبل العالم عام جديد نصلى ان يكون عام المصالحة مع اللة وان نعيش فى مخافة اللة وان تسود المحبة العملية بين الناس متذكرين محبة المسيح الذى كان مثالا لنا اذ احبنا ونحن خطاة مات من اجل الجميع لكى يصالحنا مع اللة الاب. وكل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## مريم. (2 يناير 2007)

كل سنــــــــــــــــــــه وانتم بخير
ويارب ديما مع بعض وايدنا فى ايد بعض 
ونحقق  كل احلمنا
وربنا يبارك حياتنا والروح القدس ديما يرشدنا لطريق النور
امين


----------



## FINISH2000 (2 يناير 2007)

*كلكل عام وانتم بخير على الجميع *


----------



## NADERMAN (2 يناير 2007)

كل عام وانتم بخيركل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2007)

:36_3_11:* باقه زهور*:36_3_11:
 * لكل اللى تعبو فى المنتدى من اول الادمن لحد اخر عضو مسجل*
* ويارب الكل يحقق احلامه والمنتدى يكبر اكبر واكبر ويكون بركه لكتير *

*وكل واحد يحقق كل اللى مقدرش يحققه السنه اللى فاتت *

:36_3_11:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم مشرفين واعضاء وزائرين للمنتدي 

                        كل عام والجميع بخير وسلام 
     واتمني ان تكون السنة الجديدة مملوئة بالخير والمحبة وان يعم الفرح والطمئنينة قلوب كل البشر من 
  مسيحيين او غير مسيحيين وان ننظر لآخطاء العام الماضي وان لانكررها بل نطلب من رب المجــــــد ان 
  يمنحنا الحكمة وان يعطينا قوة وقدرة علي الاحتمال بل ونعطي فرصة لعمل المحبه في قلوبنا.

                             مرة اخري كل عام وانتم بخير و سنة سعيدة 


                                                                                               فريد


----------



## minakahf (3 يناير 2007)

*ابن الله*

*سلام ونعمه​*
*مرسى جداً  يا روك على الكلام الجميل* ​*وصلى من اجلى​*


*minakahf​*


----------



## Bero (3 يناير 2007)

كل سنة والناس بكل معتقداتها وفكرها ودينها بخير وسلام 
يارب باصلى باسم يسوع ان السنة دى تكون سنة التعويضات تعويضات عن السنين اللى اكلها الجراد
وتعود وتدى جمال عوضآ عن الرماد وتغمرنا بشاير فرح وباصلى يارب السنة دى يعم فيها السلام على كل الارض والمحبة لبعضنا البعض يارب باصلى لكل حد بيشارك فى المنتدى ده انك تباركه وتعظمه وتجعله فى الارتفاع كل يوم من اصغر مشارك لاكبر مشارك وساعدنا يارب ان نخرج المسيح لكل الناس اللى حوالينا ويمجدوك انت وحدك
 واحمينا يارب من العالم وشهوات العالم بشفاعة رب المجد يسوع المسيح امين


----------



## جاسى (3 يناير 2007)

كل سنه وانتوا طييييييبين وربنا يبارككم ويحميكم وياااااااارب تكون سنه بجد سعيده وجميله ونكبر فيها فى حياتنا الروحيه مع ربنا وربنا يبارك المنتدى وكل حاجه تكون بتمجد يسوع فى حياتنا وربنا معاكم


----------



## Ayrin (4 يناير 2007)

*كل سنة وانتو طيبين و ان شاء الله تكون سنة خير و بركة و سلام في كل العالم ...

و اهم شي يكون عنا صحة و عافية احنا و اهلنا و كل الي منحبهم ...
و يا ريت و انا متااكدة انه يسوع حيساعدني و راح اقدر اروح ازور اهلي لانه صارلي 6 سنين و اربع شهور بدون ما اشوفهم يا رب اجمعني فيهم .. و انا السنة متفائلة كثير  ... و يارب اتم صابرة ...
و شكرا للكل ..
​*


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

باذن الله يا (ayrin) هتشوفى اهلك وربنا يخليهملك ويخليكى ليهم والرب يباركك
ايمى


----------



## ابن الفادي (6 يناير 2007)

كل سنة وانت طيبة يا Ayrin وانشاء الله تجتمعي مع اهلك واسرتك قريبا و نطلب من ربنا 
يسوع المسيح انه يخلي لقائك مع اسرتك دائما علي فترات قريه باستمرار . امين +++++


----------



## Maya (7 يناير 2007)

*سنة مباركة وسعيدة على جميع أبناء الرب ​*


----------



## باحث (7 يناير 2007)

بمناسبة حلول أعياد الميلاد المجيد والسنة الميلادية الجديدة أتقدم لكافة الاخوة المسيحيين ولأعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل والمشرفين عليه بشكل خاص بأحر التهاني وأطيب الأماني راجيا من العلي القدير أن يمنح الجميع نعمته وهدايته وأن يبارك هذا المنتدى بالمزيد من المواضيع القيمة والحوارات الناضجة..


----------



## tina_tina (7 يناير 2007)

امين يارب
يارب يارب
تكون سنة سعيدة ومباركة للجميع
وسنة تعوض اللى فات لكل انسان سواء فى دراسة او عمل او اى حاجة شخصية
وبشكر من قلبى كل واحد بيشارك فى بناء هذا المنتدى 
من اول الاكبر ماى روك
الى اول عضو لسة جديد
لان بجد بقالى 3 شهور بس بس حاسة انه بعمرى كله
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## K A T Y (7 يناير 2007)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك

وكل الاقباط علي مستوي العالم بخير

ويرفع من شأن ولاده

وبميلاده نتولد معاه من جديد 

ونصلح من اسلوبنا وتصرفاتنا لكي تليق باولاد المسيح


----------



## Ayrin (8 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> باذن الله يا (ayrin) هتشوفى اهلك وربنا يخليهملك ويخليكى ليهم والرب يباركك
> ايمى






*شكرا على الكلام الجميل :smil12:  ... و ربنا يسمع منك امين ...​*


----------



## Ayrin (8 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيبة يا Ayrin وانشاء الله تجتمعي مع اهلك واسرتك قريبا و نطلب من ربنا
> يسوع المسيح انه يخلي لقائك مع اسرتك دائما علي فترات قريه باستمرار . امين +++++




*شكرا كثير على هده الطلبة و اكيد يسوع المسيح دايما معي و حيساعدني ..:yahoo: ​*


----------



## anya (18 يناير 2007)

3 نَشْكُرُ الإِلهَ وَأَبَا رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، مُصَلِّينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ، 4 إِذْ سَمِعْنَا إِيمَانَكُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، وَمَحَبَّتَكُمْ لِجَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، 5 مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجَاءِ الْمَوْضُوعِ لَكُمْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلاً فِي كَلِمَةِ حَقِّ الإِنْجِيلِ، 6 الَّذِي قَدْ حَضَرَ إِلَيْكُمْ كَمَا فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضًا، وَهُوَ مُثْمِرٌ كَمَا فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا مُنْذُ يَوْمَ سَمِعْتُمْ وَعَرَفْتُمْ نِعْمَةَ الإِلهِ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ. متمنية  باسم يسوع المسيح ان يمنحكم نعمة الكلمة في استخدام  الوزنات الي اعطاكم الرب ايها   لخلاص نفوس  ضائعة  والمجد يعود لرب المجد رئيس السلام يسوع المسيح امين عام  مثمر  امين


----------



## anya (18 يناير 2007)

*عام جديد*

3 نَشْكُرُ الإِلهَ وَأَبَا رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، مُصَلِّينَ لأَجْلِكُمْ، 4 إِذْ سَمِعْنَا إِيمَانَكُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، وَمَحَبَّتَكُمْ لِجَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، 5 مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجَاءِ الْمَوْضُوعِ لَكُمْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلاً فِي كَلِمَةِ حَقِّ الإِنْجِيلِ، 6 الَّذِي قَدْ حَضَرَ إِلَيْكُمْ كَمَا فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضًا، وَهُوَ مُثْمِرٌ كَمَا فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا مُنْذُ يَوْمَ سَمِعْتُمْ وَعَرَفْتُمْ نِعْمَةَ الإِلهِ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ. متمنية  باسم يسوع المسيح ان يمنحكم نعمة الكلمة في استخدام  الوزنات الي اعطاكم الرب ايها   لخلاص نفوس  ضائعة  والمجد يعود لرب المجد رئيس السلام يسوع المسيح امين عام  مثمر  امين


----------



## merola (28 يناير 2007)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين و عقبال مليون سنة و عيد ميلاد سعيد علينا و على كل المسيحين ​


----------



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)

كل عام يا اجمل منتدى يا منتدى الكنيسة العربية و انتة اجمل منتدى 
كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا كل اعضاء المنتدى الاحباء
و كل سنة و انتى طيبة يا ميرولا و عقبال مليون سنة :dntknw:


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

:yaka: كل سنه وانتو ا طيبين وربنا يجعل 2007  عام كله حب واذدهار للمنتدىوينتشر اكتر واكتر
وكل سنه وكل المشرفين والاعضاء بخير وربنا يحققلكم كل مل تتمنوا ال:yaka: :Flower: سنه دى انشالله


----------



## انجى نبيل (28 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه انا عيزه شريط بارك بلادىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

عااااااااااام سعيد على الجميع و كل عام و احنا فى حضن المسيح


----------



## جاسى (22 مارس 2007)

ادخلى على الموقع ده www.barekbelady.com​


----------



## NADERMAN (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سنة سعيدة*

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------

